
Humans produce new brain cells throughout their lives - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/apr/05/humans-produce-new-brain-cells-throughout-their-lives-say-researchers
======
zakm
This seems to be a contentious claim:
[http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/04/04/adult-neurogenesis-a-
po...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/04/04/adult-neurogenesis-a-pointed-
review/)

